# Finding PAYING Knitting Jobs



## Wolfene (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been reading on the forum lately about folks being paid to knit items for others. How can I find these jobs or gigs? Am unemployed and housebound, desperately trying to hang on. 
I am a VERY experienced knitter and have LOTS of my own yarn to use, if thats what is preferred.
Trying to do things from home as I have no transportation.
I appreciate any help with this and hope you are all having a GREAT day!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Put ads in your local papers.
Can also put up an ad on Craig's List.

Also you have many responses on the thread where you asked a very similar question last year.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159825-1.html


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

You might try Etsy too.


----------



## Wolfene (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you, yes I have done that locally with no luck. Was hoping for some feedback for other areas? possibly?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I would go to Ravelry and look through their posts.. there might be someone looking for a test knitter.. I hope someone can help you. I am sure there are lots who are looking for someone to help them..


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I would go to Ravelry and look through their posts.. there might be someone looking for a test knitter.. I hope someone can help you. I am sure there are lots who are looking for someone to help them..


do test knitters actually get paid? I have done lots of test knitting but never been paid, and have never even thought about that. I love to test knit.. I'll do it anytime


----------



## hapa_grrl (Sep 18, 2014)

You definitely might want to try Etsy.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

chickkie said:


> do test knitters actually get paid? I have done lots of test knitting but never been paid, and have never even thought about that. I love to test knit.. I'll do it anytime


I think it depends but mostly I believe you're right. For most, I think they just get the pattern and item they completed, no other compensation except for the joy of knitting. Especially when testing for independent designers starting out. I do know some people that get paid cash for test knitting and sample knitting, but the couple I know do it for local shops and mills.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Put ads in your local papers.
> Can also put up an ad on Craig's List.
> 
> Also you have many responses on the thread where you asked a very similar question last year.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159825-1.html


Wow you remember every post


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> do test knitters actually get paid? I have done lots of test knitting but never been paid, and have never even thought about that. I love to test knit.. I'll do it anytime


I didn't get paid.. I made a great friend... and got free patterns and hands on advice.. I loved it and would of been thrilled to have been paid but I wasn't in it for that.. I have heard that some do pay for the help.. I think large forums like this and Ravelry would have more information for someone like the OP and I hope she finds a paying job..


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> Wow you remember every post


You don't have to remember, just go to the profile and look at their topics etc.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Put ads in your local papers.
> Can also put up an ad on Craig's List.
> 
> Also you have many responses on the thread where you asked a very similar question last year.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159825-1.html


What was the purpose in that??? She can ask as many times as she wants. Your "reminder" was totally unnecessary. Maggie


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

From experience you need to come up with another idea than doing test knitting as one commented. You sound like you are needing more than a $1 and hour profit and most starting out designers can't afford that cost. Established designers have their own network and its hard to break into that arena.

I feel your doing your own business is not within your budget and having no history of business to rely on you would fighting an uphill battle with getting a business loan which when doing business management you would understand that would mean no profit for over the first two years in a good economy.

Do not be fooled by the media announcing that the economy has been making good changes as when you do due diligence research you find they are talking about part time service jobs that require you have a car and can maintain a on call schedule (per diem) to fill the businesses needs. There are even agencies like the old ones that do scheduling alone for a business trying to coordinate all the businesses needs with little compensation.

Would love to be more encouraging but going through the same situation I can totally relate and the search is more difficult right now. Make sure that you are getting the best value for your situation and not be too proud to ask for assistance to get you by which is what we are all doing.


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

Would your local yarn shop hire you to make samples for them?


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't pay anyone for my test knitting, I supply all the materials & pattern & they get to keep the finished article. The same ladies do my test knitting & they really like doing it as they are still getting the colours of their choice in thread & beads, so it is a win win situation.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I think it depends but mostly I believe you're right. For most, I think they just get the pattern and item they completed, no other compensation except for the joy of knitting. Especially when testing for independent designers starting out. I do know some people that get paid cash for test knitting and sample knitting, but the couple I know do it for local shops and mills.


One thread on Ravelry in regards to test knitters also required the tester to buy the yarn. I have knitted for money for a designer and it's the better way to get paid to knit.

You don't have to do sales and the designer provides the yarn. This was quite some time ago so the hourly rate may be higher now. There are laws about cottage industries so I had to fill out a time card and, to confirm that she was not exploiting me, I also had a journal that was provided to her by the state of Michigan Employment Commission where I would write in where I was while knitting, conditions, hours, etc.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Could this dear lady become a knitting consultant?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

hildy3 said:


> What was the purpose in that??? She can ask as many times as she wants. Your "reminder" was totally unnecessary. Maggie


In YOUR mind it might have been unnecessary but those of us newer to forum found last year's answers informative. TY to the one who posted it (and for info on finding it).


----------



## Donna Faye (Aug 22, 2013)

Is there a consignment shop in your area? I have hats, headbands, scarves,dishrags, potholders. I choose the selling price--they take 20% when they sell it. My best month is just before Christmas. Don't make much money, but gives me reason to knit. I make these things for friends, children, grandchildren and great-grandchildren every year.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> What was the purpose in that??? She can ask as many times as she wants. Your "reminder" was totally unnecessary. Maggie


It was a reminder to the poster that she/he can revisit the prior post and maybe helpful info within it. 
Maybe the person forgot about.
Maybe the person didn't know how to get back to it.

And as said --- Others Can Read The Prior Responses Too.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

You can also set up a FaceBook store if you are on FB. I travel full time. I joined a group on FB called Crafting on Wheels. They suggested the FB Store. If you set up a PayPal account then you can get paid before you ship. You can either just advertise by sharing with friends and have them share with their friends or you can pay $5 to advertise on FB. According to FB your $5 will get you 100 hits in a week.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

past said:


> You can also set up a FaceBook store if you are on FB. I travel full time. I joined a group on FB called Crafting on Wheels. They suggested the FB Store. If you set up a PayPal account then you can get paid before you ship. You can either just advertise by sharing with friends and have them share with their friends or you can pay $5 to advertise on FB. According to FB your $5 will get you 100 hits in a week.


Interesting! I didn't know about groups on FB.

Are there any other places you would suggest to look for knitting groups? I have learned so much from Knitting Paradise. I so enjoy oohing and ahhing over the pictures and names of finished items.

Thank you.
Dianne


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I see you are based in the USA so I would suggest you open a shop on Etsy and or ebay.

But be aware just making your items, taking a few photo's and putting them onto such sites is not enough to get customers. 

There's a lot of hard work involved in promoting your work, the cheapest ways are via different social media site's and you want to use as many as possible. 

Here are a just a small list of places you can promote
Facebook
twitter
Intergram
wanelo
pinterst
craftjuice
stumblupon to name a few.

I would suggest googling Etsy and then reading up on their terms and conditions, and speading time in their forum.

Also take some time looking into ebay.

All the best

PS I'm have my own online shop on a uk only seller plate form but as you are in the USA there's no point recommending you try selling from there as Folksy only allows UK residence to open shops selling handmade.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Wolfene said:


> I have been reading on the forum lately about folks being paid to knit items for others. How can I find these jobs or gigs? Am unemployed and housebound, desperately trying to hang on.
> I am a VERY experienced knitter and have LOTS of my own yarn to use, if thats what is preferred.
> Trying to do things from home as I have no transportation.
> I appreciate any help with this and hope you are all having a GREAT day!


-------------------------------------------
Hi there...
A while back, I saw (on KP) that there was a company looking for knitters that were willing to pay fo hand knit items..
It was quite a while ago and I saved the paper thinking, if I ever wanted to knit for cash, I would contact this company.

So, I searched high & low thru all my KP files but couldn't find it... which leads me to believe that I threw it out!.....?????
But there is/are companys that look for knitters....I think this one was from Maine???

Whenever I am looking for something.. my motto is, "GOOGLE IT"...so google "companys looking for knitters" and maybe some will come up.

I really thought I had the answer for you, but I guess I threw it away (sob)... Sorry... 
Shirl


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

If you have a craft shop in your area you could take them a sample of your knitting and see if they would sell your items.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Shirls Purls said:


> -------------------------------------------
> Hi there...
> A while back, I saw (on KP) that there was a company looking for knitters that were willing to pay fo hand knit items..
> It was quite a while ago and I saved the paper thinking, if I ever wanted to knit for cash, I would contact this company.
> ...


See PM post from Shirl - found it!!!


----------



## jvestal (Dec 27, 2012)

What about offering to teach knitting either to individuals or small groups? Is there a community group interested in fiber arts? That might be a good contact.


----------



## jvestal (Dec 27, 2012)

What about offering to teach knitting either to individuals or small groups? Is there a community group interested in fiber arts? That might be a good contact.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Shirls Purls said:


> -------------------------------------------
> Hi there...
> A while back, I saw (on KP) that there was a company looking for knitters that were willing to pay fo hand knit items..
> It was quite a while ago and I saved the paper thinking, if I ever wanted to knit for cash, I would contact this company.
> ...


FOUND IT! See my PM message.....


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeannie at Fiesta Yarns in New Mexico is often looking for test knitters and sample knitters for items they display at shows. She is the owner and supplies the pattern and material plus pays for the labor. PM me and I will send you her email address.


----------



## anncarley (Feb 24, 2014)

Good for you Maggie! My thoughts exactly. In our small town an art gallery/gift shop, sells hand knit items that local knitters supply. Mostly shawls, toques, mitts etc. the possibilities are endless.Would it be possible to phone those places in your town to see if there is any interest.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

All I can say, ladies, is you have given all of us a wealth of information. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

contact the manufactures direct over here in the uk sirdar pay you to knit a garment thet send you the yarn and pattern yuo just knit no stitching up


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

morningdew said:


> contact the manufactures direct over here in the uk sirdar pay you to knit a garment thet send you the yarn and pattern yuo just knit no stitching up


Ah yes Sirdar my mother started out as one of their knitters then went on to be one of their knitting pattern designers.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

After reading through the many replies here, I thing you would be more successful doing paid-to-clicks and get-paid-tos online (known as PTC's and GPT's). It takes time to get to cashout, but there are reliable ones that really do pay- ClixSense, Neobux, Swagbucks and Inbox Dollars are all good, reliable ones that have been around for years. No, it's not a living wage, just extra money, but you sound like in your situation every little bit helps. Just be careful you don't sign up with any scam sites that won't pay you for your effort.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> What was the purpose in that??? She can ask as many times as she wants. Your "reminder" was totally unnecessary. Maggie


 Yes I agree a question can be asked as many times as a poster wants, but there is a) the possibility that if lots of ideas were posted, maybe some a bit later, that not all were read and b) if the same question is asked too many times people will get bored with answering so unless there is a stunning new opportunity out there, the answers are going to be the same but fewer.

The OP's main problem is that being housebound she can't get out to 'showcase' her knitting as many sales are just from seeing items being worn and then personal recommendation. For this reason the Internet selling sites are probably the way to go, do lots and lots of research about what sells, what are the now colours etc, then price yourself up towards the top end not down, as it makes more sense to sell one item at $100, not 4 of the same at $25 each.

But to go with this top end of the market approach, your presentation must look expensive, so for example if you knit scarves find a model, arrange them well so you can really see the beauty of your knitting and watch your backgrounds. Maybe older teens doing a school project could help. Don't photograph them thrown on your bed or over a chair, with a whole lot of distracting stuff behind. And of course all orders must be sent asap, beautifully packaged.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I was told by a coworker some time back that the people who do reenactment pay to have things like socks, mittens, hats made. The only thing is it must be done with the materials of the period. Haven't checked into yet. But she told me the enactors would pay well for socks for men and even women's stockings.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

If you are a member of Facebook, download pictures of some of the beautiful projects that you have made in the past. This shows your friends/family and others your work. Let your friends/family, etc. know that you are available for making Christmas gifts for them and set a price..

I have gotten many responses and request from people to make things, just by word or mouth, after people have seen my work. Choose stylish items to make, that will draw attention.

Good luck to you!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I think you should try Esty as suggested before, I tried to sell my stuff no luck, just sold one baby blankie last year. I was suggested to go on Esty but I didn't, got busy with grand children. You should try it. Good Luck.


----------



## Lilda (Nov 14, 2013)

My connections have all come through my local yarn shop. They have my card and are frequently asked if they know my one who would make a baby sweater for a new grand baby, etc.


----------



## Lilda (Nov 14, 2013)

My connections have all come through my local yarn shop. They have my card and are frequently asked if they know my one who would make a baby sweater for a new grand baby, etc.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> It was a reminder to the poster that she/he can revisit the prior post and maybe helpful info within it.
> Maybe the person forgot about.
> Maybe the person didn't know how to get back to it.
> 
> And as said --- Others Can Read The Prior Responses Too.


I for one would like to personally thank you, galaxycraft, for you, like Jessica-Jean, are great resources with your link knowledge and keep the stream of information flowing.

You are so correct about those that pose a question and then never return to their post to see what efforts others have taken to help them and just keep asking the same thing and when they don't get an instant message ignore the rest. They may not be aware to use the My Topics tab to follow later additions and to speed the process up even more to make a reply to acknowledging those that have contributed which then allows them to go to the My Posts to see instantly any additional responses. There, unfortunately, will still be those that just see a topic and respond to the initial OP (like those that don't pay attention in meetings :?) instead of reading other comments since "they don't have time" to read the rest and take the time to understand what the commenter was saying.

So, no, hildy3/Maggie 
wrote:
"What was the purpose in that??? She can ask as many times as she wants. Your "reminder" was totally unnecessary. Maggie"
it was your comment, Maggie, that had no purpose and to make a generalized statement only confirmed the fact you hadn't reread your comment before clicking send. You have probably not become aware of the many posts that get ignored for their responses and would best start doing the same as others in offering links instead of making assumptions which are not helpful to those trying to get information from the forum and learning like me how to negotiate the system (Search being the worst I have noted).


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I have yet to learn how to navigate all the topics in KP. I know I've wanted to get back to a thread only to never find it again. LOL I just figured out the bookmark feature.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I may be the one who started the recent question about how much to charge for knitting. Here is how I got into this situation. I wore the sweaters I made for myself when out and it has started a flood of requests. I use only one pattern made in different fibers and colors with different cables (my specialty)! Members of my church have asked me to knit sweaters for them or their grandchildren. I first suggest they learn to knit! I will be happy to teach! You say you can't get out so maybe my suggestions aren't doable. I have taught how to make "my" sweater at a local fancy yarn shop and at AC Moore. I don't make socks. hats or booties because I find them tiresome. If you are a competent knitter ask at a local upscale clothing shop if they have customers who want really special items. Check at local churches or senior centers to teach and eventually you'll end up doing a lot of finishing when others bite off more than they can finish themselves. In my experience those frustrated knitters are more than willing to pay for the finished product. I just came home from a baby shower. My gift was a tiny immediate sweater and one for a 9-12 month baby with a matching small blankie and hat. Several asked me to make item for them for other showers. And so it goes.


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.saraholiverhandbags.com/blog/learn-more-about-sarah-oliver-handbags-and-the-purlettes-1/

The above link details how California handbag designer, Sarah Oliver partnered with a residential retirement community, employing the seniors as the production line- knitters and crocheters for her handbags. The video is sweet and good thing for all concerned. They call themselves the Purlettes + 1.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm wondering, if you are housebound, how will you get out to mail packages? Will your postman accept them? You could get those boxes where the postage is prepaid, I think the postman will bring them to your house if you order them. Set up a paypal acct. and then open an Etsy shop. What could it hurt?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't make a fortune out of what I make and sell, but it does give me a little extra spending money. I take my knitting and crocheting with me everywhere--the dentist, the doctor, the beauty parlor, bowling, etc. If I get to bowling early, I knit or crochet popular items (like headbands, fingerless gloves, ruffle scarves) while I am waiting. People see me and that is how I get orders to make more. Last year I sold 5 ruffle scarves to people at the bowling alley and 2 pair of fingerless gloves. Last year while at my dentist's office, the office gal saw my fingerless gloves and ordered six pair in different colors. She said she could not find them at the store. She also ended up ordering 3 headbands and when I delivered her order, two more people there ordered headbands. While I was waiting for my grandson at his dentist, the gal behind the counter saw me working on fingerless gloves and she asked if I could make her a pair that she wanted to wear to her high school student's football games. She also liked the headband and I ended up making both for her in her child's high school colors. Also, last year while I was waiting for my grandson to get his hair cut, I was working on a ruffle scarf and had one made that was also in my bag. The beautician asked me what I was making and I showed her the completed one and she bought it right away. Last year when I had my hair cut at my beauty shop, I showed my beautician what I was making and she ordered a few baby headbands from me and another beautician there bought a ruffle scarf from me. This year I made a headband and gloves in the Seahawks colors and took them to bowling to show my team mate. A lady bowling two lanes over saw them and came over and ordered two pair of the gloves to give as gifts for friends. When I delivered them to her last week, she decided she wanted a headband and gloves for herself. After I got home, my phone rang and it was Cindy at my dentist's office asking if I could make her a pair of gloves in the Seahawks colors. I took the headband and glove set by for her to see and she ended up ordering the set. At church, the lady who sits next to me ordered three sets of headband and gloves for her granddaughters. I try to keep my prices reasonable. I charge $12.00 for a ruffle scarf, $10.00 for a short pair of gloves and $12.00 for a long pair of gloves. I charge $12.00 for the headband which is the Whitney headband with the large crochet flower embellishment on it. So far, this has been working the best for me. As I deliver the headband and gloves on Monday at bowling, maybe somebody else will see them and order. With the Seahawks being the champions, their colors are very popular here in Washington. I wish I could find the Sashay yarn in the Seahawk colors. When I get caught up with the headband and glove orders, I will try crocheting a scarf or a cowl in those colors and wear it and see what happens.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Woodsywife said:


> I have yet to learn how to navigate all the topics in KP. I know I've wanted to get back to a thread only to never find it again. LOL I just figured out the bookmark feature.


Bookmarking is, indeed, a good way to go back and find a topic. Also, any time you make a comment on a thread or click the "watch" tab (next to bookmark), that thread becomes a "watched topic" for you. If you go to the very top of the page, you can click on "watched topics" and it shows a list of all the topics you have watched or made comments on. You can also "unwatch" topics to get them off your list if you no longer are interested in that thread.


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

Try to come up with a unique knit product and then see if you can sell them to local yarn shops and consignments shops. They will pay you for the product or they will sell for you for a percentage of the selling cost. Good luck to you.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Wolfene- I'm no help. Just a beginner knitter here, but wanted to cheer you on, and wish you the best. I hope you can find some thing very soon! (BIG HUGS!) GOOD LUCK!


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Evie rm I thoroughly enjoyed reading your post about taking your work everywhere and getting orders as you go! How industrious you are! Very good.


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw a simple cowl on etsy that the knitter sells and charges $50.00 for. She's getting lots of orders. Cowls and fingerless mitts are in demand right now. You could try something like that. Good luck&#128516;


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

JillF said:


> I'm wondering, if you are housebound, how will you get out to mail packages? Will your postman accept them? You could get those boxes where the postage is prepaid, I think the postman will bring them to your house if you order them. Set up a paypal acct. and then open an Etsy shop. What could it hurt?


If you are rural or highway you can purchase stamps and mail packages from your own mailbox. It's nice if you have a jumbo mailbox for packages to fit in...I mean the super big mailbox that's as large as a 'smart car'...not really. 
We were unable to find the rubbermaid our mail carrier suggested but found the metal one in Lowes.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Just depends what "housebound" means.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am housebound but.I take my knitting to doctors,,,hospital,anywhere I may have to wait,,,I also have home health aides and a nurse...some things I give free samples away..dishcloths..ect..and they see my work and order from me and get orders for me..I never have to leave home...made enough past 2 months to increase my stash to limit...and have more than enough orders to keep me busy.my secret is to not over charge...I tell them the price of yarn and always they at least give me double or more...


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

That's true, everyone has to at least go to the doctor if they are housebound. People use the term in different ways, no car, sick in bed, phobias, in a wheelchair. Mail can be set up in different ways, some far from the house, at mail centers, etc. But the internet comes to you, and with a little work, I think could supply a little extra money.
I've always meant to try Etsy, but I don't want to give up my charity knitting.


----------



## Lesleyknits (Aug 9, 2011)

Wolfene,
I would suggest getting in touch with the yarn companies. I believe they use test knitters a lot. Classic Elite, for example, or Berroco, both located in Massachusetts


----------



## PC Pat (Jun 22, 2012)

If all else fails you can knit for charities, especially if you have the yarn. There is no money in it but there is a lot of good Karma. With any luck you could get a lead.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sometimes you might be able to find some farms that have stores on their premises and/or do fiber festivals that they attend that might like hand knit articles to sell but I'm not sure if it would give you a living wage for what they would want to pay.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Try www.daisyknits.com 

They have a section.. looking for contractors to do knitting for them...
This site is terrific for all knitters looking to sell their items Also, go to google and type in "contractors looking for knitters".. you could find something there..?
Good luck!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Had never heard of this site. Thanks for posting


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

JillF said:


> Had never heard of this site. Thanks for posting


Once you go into the site, click on "Contractors looking for knitters"..
It will bring up a WHOLE page of companies, etc. looking for hand knitters and machine knitters.
You will be amazed to see them all!!
Just take your pick!
Shirl


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

jvestal said:


> What about offering to teach knitting either to individuals or small groups? Is there a community group interested in fiber arts? That might be a good contact.


So many great suggestions here!

While it may not be feasible for the original poster, I think teaching knitting or crocheting is always a great idea for income. It's not just for the student fees, but also for the opportunity to make new contacts, and to showcase and sell your work, both knitted FOs and patterns! (a.k.a. "back of the room sales")

I met a gal here in New Mexico who teaches a class for knitting and felting handbags, through our local yarn shops - both in Albuquerque, and in Santa Fe, about 25 minutes away. The yarn shops display her work to promote the classes, and she regularly sells her samples.

She told me that in Albuquerque she sells more class seats, but in Santa Fe more ladies just straight out buy the bags. Interesting how different markets gives different sales results!


----------



## Mayrareider (Jul 19, 2011)

I designed a free web page in Wix.com and avdertise it on facebook. In addition I advertise myself when I go to baby showers, or give away something to my friend's grandbabies. It is usually mouth to mouth recommendations. I only knit for children 0 to 10 years old. But if someone asks me for anything else and I have time I do it for them. I also had presenttion cards made with my web page address and my phone number.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Have you considered putting an already made item on consignment in say a children's shop? We have a small Kids clothing shop in town, and they are more than willing to take items for display, as long as you leave a card with a phone number and they do not have to get involved in orders. There are also Christmas Bazaars locally where you can rent space for a s little as $10 a day, and sit there with your handknitted items and sell them directly. I would imagine that there are school bazaars, or church groups that might have "flea market" type events where you could display and potentially sell numerous small handmade items...


----------



## Wolfene (Feb 14, 2013)

THANK YOU ALL! I am so impressed with all the wonderful feedback I received to my "Finding Paying Knitting Jobs" post of a few days ago. Thank you so much for all the wonderful suggestions, ideas and tips etc.
I really needed the caring responses I received, how timely.
I have been struggling with things for a while now, have some medical issues in the mix that are unfixable, and just trying to keep going, to the best of my abilities.
I appreciate you ALL. You are very special people!
Darlene


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

good Luck to you


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dal craig crawford said:


> Could this dear lady become a knitting consultant?


Umm ... is that not what many KPers already _are_?


----------

